# At last, playmates!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's a (pride?) of house-to-housers hanging around the property that are starting to take to Robin. some of them are still leery, but, he's befriended a black cat. When I took Robin out for his romp, he and his young friend played a quick game of Chase.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's so funny to read.  It's always good when the neighborhood gets along.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There's just oodles of em! My landlord leaves out milk, food and water for the bunch. The property is the BOMBEST cat playground! So much stuff to explore! And it's surrounded by a JUNGLE of shrubs and bushes! 

There's an orange boy, that, although not very big, seems to be the leader. There's a big wooly mammoth of a cat that chases birds and is afraid of squirrels...


----------

